# What would you do?



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

This game is simple. I will ask a question and the next person answers what
they would do, then asks their own question.

What would you do if the government banned Halloween?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I would do the same stuff I do now, and hope I didn't get arrested.

What would you do if your blood cured cancer?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I would probably become a rich, but very sore pin cushion, until whatever part of my blood could be synthesized.


What would you do if you first if you could become invisible at will.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nothing dirty actually; probably just fly over to Ethiopia for a sneak peek at the alleged Ark of the Covenant.

WWYD if you could travel exactly one year in time, no more or less, forward or backward, and only once?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

A one way trip? I would jump back a year. What I would do would depend if I time jumped into my past body, or showed up as a second, but 1 year wiser me... If I was put into my old self, there are a lot of minor mistakes I could avoid and be way better off today. If I was physically sent back, I'd avoid any chance of paradox and become a new person for a year. I think I'd call myself Captain Vladimir "Banana boat" Tortuga and see the world.

WWYD if you inherited a rundown, haunted southern plantation.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Funny but I should have inherited that (minus the rundown part) but will not. Fire. I would have haunted that sucker 30 days out of the year.

WWYD if the TARDIS appeared in your home when nobody else was around, and a total stranger (but very Doctor-looking) came out and said "Stop bathing. Trust me. Don't bathe until I see you again, or it will be disastrous! I'll be back in three months." And then he and the box vanish before you could ask questions?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

If the good Doctor did briefly appear, what else could I do but not bathe for 3 months. It would be hard on me, but helping to thwart the next DALEK invasion, Auton menace, cyberman plot, or other alien bent on the destruction/enslavement of humanity would probably be a small sacrifice on my part.

WWYD if you woke up in a hotel in France tomorrow, with no explanation as to how you got there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Order coffee and croissants.


WWYD if you woke up in the middle of the night and found a hungry leopard lying on your bed?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

1) I'd tell my wife to get back on her side of the bed, I'm trying to sleep. 2) Wonder how my cat got so big. 3) Hope I was dreaming it. 4) Slowly go for the big knife by my bed.


WWYD if you discovered an orphaned 5 month old child (that looks much like you did when you were that age) on your doorstep with a note attached saying "Please take care of little Mal-kor The Destroyer." along with a package containing close to 2 million dollars in assorted cash and bonds?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

RETIRE.

WWYD if your house could be powered by sneezes?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Turn all of it over to he authorites. They wouldn't let me keep it anyway

WWYD if your house was surrounded by flesh-eating zombies?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Lock and load.

WWYD if you could fly (Superduper style) and even hover, but for no more than one week?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Save on gas

WWYD if your family turned into zombies


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess I'd be turned into a zombie too. We like to do things together. And how bad could it be anyway. Living on steroids I'm hungry all the time anyway. This way, it would just be for brains.

WWYD if you saw Donald Trump on the side of the road with a flat tire?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nothing. That dude could buy AAA, and I mean BUY it.

WWYD if you could go a year without oxygen?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

set a new guiness world record, but only on day one. Then I would explore underwater as I could go places no one else could and make a documentary of it all. 

WWYD if you you could cure only one disease and you had to pick which one?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Cancer, if all kinds count as one.

WWYD if they found out that the person killed was not in fact OBL?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Same thing as I've been doing the last 10 years, standing behind our military, and trusting they will get the job done. 

WWYD if you found a baby on your doorstep?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

We were just asked that one but it came with 2 million bucks. Hmmm. Probably I'd get in a very bad fight with my wife.

WWYD if it rained pee where you live (and only in your neighborhood) for one week out of the year?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you have a spare room? Cause I sure as heck wouldn't be here that week. In fact I'd probably be making money cause I'd rent my house out to the scientist who were studying how it could pee here and no where else. And my gardens probably wouldn't look as nice as they do now. And I wouldn't eat my tomatoes.

WWYD if you found Indian artifacts in your yard?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

look for more

WWYD if you had to give up one - hearing or seeing?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably be hearing

WWYD if your house was full of evil, murderous ghosts?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Charge admission.

WWYD if you were "going number two" one day and to your astonishment, out came a golden egg?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

all "ka-TOOSH" and all


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'd search for my missing orifice, cuz chickens have only ONE..then I'd make a big omelet, cuz it's probably A BIG EGG.

What would you do if Joan Rivers wanted to take you out to lunch??


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Shag her.

What would you do if all beer turned into water?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Drink the water

WWYD if you found a terrorist hiding out in your closet


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hope there was a $25 million dollar price tag on his head. If there was I'd give all my peeps here on Hauntforum 500 dollars and we would have one heck of a $500 prop build.

What would you do if science wanted to study your body?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Reciprocate.

Wwyd if google gave up the ghost?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sit in a corner and cry. I'd be lost.

WWYD if there was no more beef in the world after this Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eat more fish, which I like better anyway


WWYD if the IRS showed up at your front door?


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

I would tell them the person they are looking for lives next door.

WWYD if you were trap on an island with wild dogs?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd probably learn lots of different ways to cook dog. Dog stew, roasted dog, dog on a stick, hot dog.

WWYD flood waters were to reach your house in 24 hrs?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Build an ark

WWYD if you were put on the most wanted list?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Not hide the bodies in Miller's Cave...

WWYD if an extra face grew out the top of your head at night and spoke awful things to you while you tried to sleep?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think in that case I'd need a lot of drugs.

WWYD if you knew your kids were out looking for a nursing home for you?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cut them out of the will (not that I have either kids or a will)


WWYD if you walked all the way to work and then discovered after you got there that the back of your dress was rolled up and stuck in the waistband of your pantyhose?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoped that I put a big smile on a lot of faces that morning. And that no one had a camera.

WWYD if you overslept by 4 hours. Would you still go to work, or just call in?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I'm retired! 

WWYD if you were turning into a zombie?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Eat brains

WWYD if wood cost $1 a board?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing.

WWYD if you awoke to find yourself in 1776?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Attempt to get my signature on the Declaration of Independence. 

WWYD if your user name became your legal name by some mix up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Come up with a vaudeville act. Or maybe become a bubble dancer....NOT!


WWYD if you were asked to give a speech to an audience of hungry lemurs?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd invite Goblin to be the opening speaker so they wouldn't be hungry by the time I spoke. 

WWYD if you woke up and found your gender had changed overnight?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

More appropriately, what would YOU do if I woke up and found my gender had changed overnight:googly:

As for me, I'd switch to the tenor section in choir:jol:


WWYD if you were given the ability to imitate anyone's voice accurately?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I would go into comedy, or at least sell soundboards.

WWYD if you woke up and the entire ceiling was hanging with bats?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Call an exterminator

WWYD if you be any age you wanted for one day?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Get into lots of trouble.


WWYD if you could snap your fingers and make ham appear at will.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Get fatter than heck, fast.

WWYD if you suddenly developed the inability to count past 8?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Learn to count all over again

WWYD if you became a werewolf


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Enjoy a more lunar nature & try not to eat in my neighborhood (Or the neighbors).

WWYD if money was no object, what would be your first purchase or investment?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stock in the oil company

WWYD if time suddenly stopped for everyone but you?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Go insane(r?).

Yes I parenthetically typed "insaner."

WWYD if the dead suddenly came back to life but instead of hunting humans to feed upon our brains, they craved gasoline?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Give it to them

WWYD if the devil claimed your soul?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Then I'd have to introduce him to Sister Mary Roseria, and between them, she'd kick his butt. And then make him bring a note from his mother to say why he was late foonr his butt kicking. 

WWYD if you could spend an entire with just you and your Mom?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

An entire what?

WWYD if the world was ending tomorrow?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Live today to it's fullest (it's what I do every day)

What would you do if you found out you could bring one deceased person back to life?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I couldn't choose

WWYD if there was no more chocolate in the world?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Cry, then change over to vanilla.

WWYD if you absolutely had to chose between brand X or brand Y, and you can't live with out it. X is totally environmentally friendly, but produced by slave child labor & abhorrent working conditions in a foreign country. Y is absolutely toxic towards mother earth, but is produced locally by well treated workers. What one would you chose?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X

WWYD if your home suddenly burnt to the ground?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd be dead & crispy if the fire was instantaneous, or quite homeless & without possessions if I had time to get out or wasn't around. I'd be very sad.

WWYD if you're parents had named you some embarrassing name like Harry Balzack, Sky Blue, Crystal Meth, Neal Down, etc...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I grew up in the 60's so people might not have even noticed. But would have changed my name later to something like Buffy so I could have fit in in the 90's.

WWYD if the 21st really was the rapture? Would you miss me? lol


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably busy shaking hands with a lot of old friends. lol

WWYD if everyone on Earth disappeared but you?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That would really suck, cause I can be somewhat of a loner, I'm not that much of a loner. I watched a show that said when people are gone, the nuclear plants would all overheat and blow up, so I'd probably have to kiss my butt goodbye. 

WWYD if prohibition came back.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I don't drink

WWYD if you had 1 year to live?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Quit work and play all the time

WWYD if you won the lottery?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Change my name and go into hiding.

WWYD get from Home Depot if you could choose ONE item for free?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A $5000 gift card


WWYD if someone offered you $100,000 for your eyes?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd say, no thanks I'm using them.

WWYD if you were offered a job, making 3 times as you currently make, but it would require working on Halloween.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I'm on disability and can't work anymore

WWYD if your house was suddenly haunted by poltergeists?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Change the name of my haunt, and hire a Marketing Director.

WWYD if America outlawed Halloween celebrations?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Celebrate it anyway. I always was an outlaw.

WWYD if the zombies were outside your door right now?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Change the name of my haunt for a THIRD time, and Hire both a Marketing Manager, and a Weapons Administrator.

What would you do if the internet dried up and went away?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Invent it all over again

WWYD if your spouse turned into a vampire?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Check for glitter.

WWYD if someone shaved your head while you slept?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Kill them

WWYD if the government outlawed prop making?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Still build anyway and hope not to get caught.

WWYD if dogs and cats suddenly were able to speak?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Put my pets on display and charge people 20 bucks to see them

WWYD if you where suddenly transported back to the 70's


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Start building props, so I'd have a better head start on this year.

WWYD if money were no object?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy the world

WWYD if you where an international pop star?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Travel, travel, travel

What would you do if the police surrounded your neighbors house and told them to come out with their hands up?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Move

WWYD if your favorite bands tour bus broke down in front of your house


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I have no favorite band

You woke up and all the world was zombies?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Go back to sleep and hope it was just a very very bad dream.

What would you do if your boss said all employees had to parachute from a plane in order to keep from being fired?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Start looking for a new job immediately.


WWYD if you woke up bald?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy a wig and check my rooms security cams to see what had happened and kill the person who did it

WWYD if you woke up naked in the middle of a crowded mall


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Saunter out as I said, "Is it chilly in here or is it just me?" Once I got safely out, I would cry hysterically!!

What would you do if an angry dog started chasing you?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Stab it, I always carry a knife.

WWYD if you woke up and were suddenly 9 months pregnant.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Men don't get pregnant

If time stopped and it remained the same day forever?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

in my world, it IS the same day forever...

WWYD if you wore neon clothing today??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Figure I'd gone back in time to the 60s and go look for the nearest disco dance joint


WWYD if Goblin showed up at your door 9 months pregnant?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Cash in on the medical miracle

What would you do if the internet was down all over the world for a week?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get some actual work done for a change.


WWYD if you were offered a job with fantastic pay and benefits but had to eat a bowl of earthworms before you could be hired?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Accept it, I'v eaten worse

WWYD if you suddenly woke up cemented to the bottom of the Mariana Trench


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Implode

WWYD if you woke up with a giant spider claw where your arm used to be?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

It couldn't happen, spiders don't have claws.

WWYD if an angry man started randomly screaming at you in a foreign language.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Assume I was at the local WalMart, and leave.

WWYD if everyone else went blind except for you.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hit on Megan Fox

WWYD if the hunger games where real?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Not play

If you only had 24 hours to live?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Tell everyone how much I love them, eat a lot, fill the house with flowers.

If you made out a bucket list, what would be the first thing on your list.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

To get my "butler" from that other game to make my list for me

If you were a passenger on a 2 person plane and the pilot passed out what would you do?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Look for the parachute


WWYD if you were given the ability to bring people back from the dead?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

I would bring back all the great deceased horror movie makers and make the greatest horror movie ever.

WWYD if you forced to dance for the rest of your life.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I would be in great shape, and probably live past 100.

WWYD if the state you lived in outlawed celebrating Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Be an outlaw : ) 

What would you do if an executive order was signed allowing the US Department of Health and Human Services to regulate the size, type and quantity of Halloween candy you were allowed to give ToTs , as part of a campaign against childhood obesity ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ignore it

If a killer ghost was after you?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Give him directions to your house

WWYD if you were offered one million dollars on condition you never saw any members of your family again?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, I'd probably get divorced. I just couldn't do it, as crazy as they make me, I love them. And Rick would be so mad he'd probably leave me. Heck, I think if you offered Rick one thousand dollars, he'd cut off the family. 

WWYD if you woke up 10, and you were back in grade school again.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

CRY!!!! and pinch myself to make sure it wasn't a dream.

WWYD if your son/daughter ask you to be their escort for prom?


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 22, 2006)

never mind......lol!


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

^Call my one and only 14 year-old girlfriend and ask her what the H E double hockey sticks was going on. I haven't even gone to prom yet.

WWYD if you woke up and found that you had gone deaf but your ears had grown bigger than your body?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Have an ear transplant

If you awoke and the dinosaurs had returned?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

eat one.

WWYD if I asked you WWJD?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Ask you "In what situation?"

WWYD if you started drowning in a mixture of your blood, tears and vomit


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope someone videotaped it because it would be sure to go viral on Youtube and I'd have instant and lasting fame, not that I would be able to appreciate it since I'd be drowned and all.

Gross

WWYD if you could be the administrator on this forum for one day?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Take over the world with my newly gained supreme power over all. MWAHAHAHAHA:lolkin:

WWYD if you where covered in an ever-growing green fungus that you could never get rid of?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Learn how to accessorize. What goes with green?

WWYD if you constantily forgot where you lived.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Buy a gps

WWYD if you woke up in a running dishwasher?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Bash my way out & beat whoever was responsible, yet be very clean... and wonder what the dishwasher was running from...

WWYD if the dead came back to life, but they were friendly, (& didn't crave human flesh or brains) but were still otherwise rotting, disgusting, smelly, drippy, and generally unpleasant to be around?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Stay clear in case they change

If the world ends in December?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Kick myself for buying Christmas presents early


WWYD if you were offered the choice of granting a wish for someone else or making a wish for yourself?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Grant the other person wish.

WWYD if the book you were reading was missing the last page which told you who done it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Get hold of my Public Library real quick

What would you do if you found out you were deathly allergic to chocolate?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Eat it anyway. The only other option is suicide so....

WWYD if you where offered a job in a Louisiana swamp plantation, but the owners practiced voodoo(Hint hint, wink wink)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd take the job. I've always wanted to see Louisiana. Voodoo doesn't bother me. Heck, I was raised Catholic, and we believed in holy water.

WWYD if you woke up, and was a member of the oppisite sex?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Cancel my membership. 

If a second ice age came tomorrow?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Move south and invest in hand warmers

... if Canada invaded the US and won


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Learn to speak Canadian! Eh!

What would you do if a small plane emergency landed in your yard?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Call 911

If you were sinking in quicksand and there was no one around
to help you?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Stop struggling and lie back. Quicksand cant pull you under this way.

WWYD if you woke up in the middle of an MMA cage match


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Kick their azzzzz.

WWYD if your prop witch came to life?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run. lol

What would do if you were the only one in the world?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Play my music as loud as I wanted, take what I wanted from any store and read alot, since I don't think TV or Internet would be working.

WWYD if Halloween was tomorrow, and you only had tonight to get ready?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Work all night

All the spiders in the world was as big as a house?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Drop dead at the sight! I am petrified of spiders, any size any shape

What would you do if suddenly you found out you could fly?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Save money on airfare

WWYD if you where crowned king/queen of England


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Eule England most likely

WWYD if a serial killer was after you?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Kill him then dip his body in acrylic and put him in my yard for Halloween

WWYD if you where given a job in a 
Tim Burton movie but he had mistaken you for Johnny Depp


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

No problem. I'll take Depp's money

WWYD if the bank put millions of dollars in your bank account and it was not yours?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Get a Swiss bank account

WWYD if the headless horseman was chasing you but there wasn't any running water to cross


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Kiss my butt good-bye.

WWYD if you lived next door to Rob Zombie.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably have one bleep of a lot of good stories to tell

WWYD if there was no coffee left in the world?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Laugh at all the folks going into withdraw, while sipping my tea. 

WWYD if eating meat became illegal


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

i would probably be in jail.

WWYD if your favorite candy bar was made anymore?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I take it you mean wasn't. 
Find a new one

If you were lost at sea and completely surrounded by sharks?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

try to paddle VERY SLOWLY

WWYD if one of the sharks spoke to you?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Strike up a conversation.


WWYD if you discovered a secret kung-foo technique that caused your enemys legs to explode?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd be very careful how I used it. I wouldn't want the government to become aware of the fact and use me as a science experiment.

WWYD if you found a way to provide nurishment for an entire city in a space the size of your spare room. End world hunger, while putting farmers, ranchers, people whole work in food processing plants all out of work, and end their livelyhood, or keep quite?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Share it with the rest of the world

WWYD if Jack The Ripper was stalking you?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Get thee to a nunnery, he only killed prostitutes.

WWYD if you had won the big lottery?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pay someone to type all my replies here 

WWYD if you had to take the test next time you went to renew your drivers license?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope that the answers haven't changed since last time I did that

WWYD if you found the goose that laid the golden egg?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Take her home and treat her real nice : )

WWYD if she was really just another darn goose, crapping all over your lawn and sidewalks ?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If she was a nice goosie, she could stay. But most geese I've met are pretty mean, so then she'd be out the door.

WWyd if you could change one thing about Easter to make it more like Halloween?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Instead of Easter egg hunts, have kid trick or treat for eggs. 

What would you do if the Easter bunny brought you painted Alien eggs


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

Make the eggs hatch skeletons


WWYD if you if the tooth fairy was real?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Take all her money


WWYD if you started getting younger each day?


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I would look good.

WWYD if you were made to wear the same hairstyle like everyone else?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

All us hairdressers would get together and get that "law" repealed

WWYD if nobody showed up at a Halloween party you were throwing?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd hunt them all down and kill them. lol

WWYD if a thousand zombies had surrounded your house?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Give them directions to your place.

WWYD if you looked out and saw a six foot bunny in your back yard?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Capture it and put it on show

WWYD if there was an atomic bomb in your living room
with you with a built in motion detector?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Say to myself, without moving my lips, wake up, wake up, wake up because surely it is a dream.

What would you do if you were in a rowboat in the middle of an alligator infested swamp and you lost both orrs?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Break loose one of seats and use it as an oar

What would you do if aliens attacked the Earth and our weapons
were useless


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Play the song Indian Love Call. They proved in the movie Mars Attacks that song will make alien heads explode

WWYDI they made you go back to school after being out for years?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(LMAO)

I've already done that twice, so I'd just go for one more degree

WWYD is you got a temporary job offer that would pay $100,000 salary for one year, but you had to spend that year in Antarctica?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pack a lot of warm clothes

WWYD if you woke up and your bedroom was full of cobras?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wet my bed, since I wouldn't be able to go to the bathroom, and that's the reason i woke up in the first place.

WWYD if you found out you had killed someone while sleepwalking?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Plead temporary insanity

If a group of martians knocked on your door and asked if they could spend the night?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Of course they could if they wipe their feet first (but I would not get any sleep taking constant pictures so I could exploit the visit)

What would you do if your car broke down on the train tracks with a train hurtling at you at high speed?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get out of the car and run like hell


WWYD if a television crew showed up at your door and asked if they could move in and film your every move for a TV reality series?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Slam the door.

WWYD if every plant in your yard died?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Same thing I do now, nothing.

WWYD if your kids told you that all the other parents let their kids bungee jump?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Since I have no kids, I tell them to go ahead. If they can't tell who their parents are, bungee jumping won't make them any dumber. 

What would you do if you were told the world would end in one week.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I would travel to see all my family, bringing some of my props with me so we could have a week of celebrating Halloween.

WWYD if there was 24 hrs of night from now on.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Buy shares in a light plant

WWYD if you checked your bank account on line and somehow you were credited with $100,000?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I have no bank account

if your brother/sister was a werewolf?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Shoot her with a silver bullet (Was gonna do it any way)

if the Nazi's took over the world


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Learn to goosestep. 

If it snowed for a solid week nonstop?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Go up to a global warming supporter and say "I told you so!"

WWYD if you owned the last ounce of water on earth


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Give it to Roxy, and then die of thirst in her arms. 

WWYD of if you had the answers to the all the worlds problems, but no one would listen?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(Awww, that's soooo romantic:kisskin

That's pretty much what I already have to deal with every day around here, so nothing would change


WWYD if you could not log on to or use your computer for a week?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is what Libraries are for, free access to the internet

WWYD if you were so hungry and in a long line at a buffet and when you got to the food table all the food was gone?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wait for them to replace it.
(Done that before)

If you were sinking in quicksand and there was nobody around to rescue you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I heard somewhere that if you can maneuver yourself onto your back you can float so I would try that.

What would you do if you woke up and a ghost was hovering at the foot of your bed?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I would be THRILLED! I would try to take a photo and ask the ghost to stick around until Halloween....I have a one track mind really....

WWYD if you heard a mysterious noise in your house at 3:00 in the morning, and you were alone in the house?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Load my shotgun and then try to get the dog out from under the bed to check it out. 

What would you do if you found yourself between a mama bear and her cubs?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run very fast

You died and were doomed to haunt your house for all eternity?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well wouldn't that be fun!!!

WWYD if the elevator you were in got stuck between the floors and the phone on the wall wouldn't work and there was no cell phone reception?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Seriously freak out. I am a bit claustrophobic...

WWYD if you found a wallet with $1,000.00 in cash and no ID.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Pay my bar tab : )

What would you do if you found a duffle bag full of $100 bills, but were pretty sure someone was gonna come looking for it ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like suicide waiting to happen if you touch it

What would you do if a tornado was barreling down the road behind you when you were on the road in a car


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hairazor...first thanks for answering Evil A's question because I was so torn...if it was mob money, you are right...but if it was illicit gains shouldn't you donate the 'found money' but only if you wouldn't get your knee caps broken.....anyhoo....to answer your WWYD

This has almost happened to me except I wasn't in a car...I would ditch the car and head for the nearest ditch...literally.

What would you do if your doorbell rang...and it was the characters from the movie "The Strangers" on your front doorstep?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shut the door

If you woke up and everyone wa gone but you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Dance like no one was looking because no one would be

WWYD if your neighbors house was on fire?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Call the fire department

If a family member was a vampire?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sleep days and always wear garlic

WWYD if you won the lottery?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Buy a huge farm and rescue animals...all kinds, dogs, cats, horses, any abused animals that need a good home. It would be a wonderful place.

WWYD if you suddenly could fly?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

buy a parachute (the power to fly could go away just just as fast) and save a lot of money on gas. 

What would you do if you were Wile E. Coyote?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Star in a bajilion movies.

WWYD if you were dancing uncontrollably?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Die from a heart attack.....I have congestive heart failure.

If the end of the world was tomorrow?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would totally not worry about dieting

WWYD if your dog bit someone?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: No choice...I'd have to kill them...(the bit person...not my dog)

WWYD if flying monkeys lived in your neighborhood?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Feed them bannanas until they expect it all the time then not feed them for a week then cover my idiot naghboir with bannanas and sit back and laugh.

WWYD if the village idiot tried to run for town mayor?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Back em and be the power behind the throne, Bwahahaha

WWYD if you had to home school kids?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Having been there and sent him back to regular school I say don't eaither that or unplug the phones and buy a bigger belt.

WWYD if you only had a week to live?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make the most of the time I had left

If you woke up and you were on the Tiatanic and nobody would
believe you it was gonna hit and iceberg and sink?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Steal a lifeboat and supplies and set out early

What would you do if you woke up and your house was floating down the river from a flood?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wonder where the water came from. The nearest river is 20 miles away!

If you awoke and you were in 1776?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Stock up on ammo and guns, buy stock in The United States Of America, hit all the famous spots so I could meet in person so many of the famous people of history I admired. Buy a lot of land. Probably have to grow my hair out because women didn't have short hair back then.

If you woke up on Midway in June, 1942?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Run for cover

If you woke up and you were at the Alamo with Crockett, Bowie, and Travis?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Fly around like a superhero so that all the history books would be weird. 

If you found a mustachio growing just above your rump?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Wait, it's abnormal to have one?

WWYD if Marilyn Manson wanted to preform in your yard display on Halloween?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Hook him up to an air cylinder and a Nerve Center controller : )

WWYD if he got loose ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I didn't want him there in the first place.

WWYD if you were stranded on a deserted island?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah, quiet time, then put my Girl Scout skills to good use

WWYD if you were audited by the IRS?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Claim ignorance of all those off shore and Swiss bank accounts

WWYD if you could summon a tornado at will?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wipe out every terrorist cell I could find

WWYD if you were shrinking 2 inches each day?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I already am...

WWYD if you woke up and found yourself falling from the sky?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I guess pray to God I had a parachute on, or landed on something very fluffy. 

WWYD if every day was Halloween? Sort of like the movie Groundhog day?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope that I matured fast enough to break the spell, because there's nothing worse than having something made special by its fleeting nature be turned into an everyday grind, plus I'd hate having to be at the door every night passing out candy. Seriously, where's the fun in that?:jol:


WWYD if you were offered a job as an MIB agent and had to leave behind everone you knew and loved?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I couldn't leave you guys so I'd have to say no. 

WWYD if there was no such thing as Halloween anymore? (The HORROR!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Never age, since I was born on Halloween.  Oh and have a really creepy Christmas display.

What would you do if you we given the opportunity to run a professional haunt?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Jump at it!!

WWYD if they decided to combine Halloween with Christmas?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Celebrate them both

WWYD if you woke up and you was stuck in the Ice Age


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

I'd have to slaughter a mammoth and use it's hide to keep warm.

WWYD if all Halloween forums were banned under penalty of death?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:....well, I guess I would be put to death, but then come back as a really vengeful ghost and wreak havoc on the idiot law makers that made such a ridiculous law in the first place....

WWYD if you woke up tomorrow and you suddenly had the power to mind control anyone you wanted to.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Rule the world Pinky.

WWYD if you suddenly radiated an energy that was deadly to everyone you come
in contact with?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhhmmm...why do you always do the hard ones Goblin???? Let's see, I guess I would be miserable and waste away and die myself because I had killed all the people I love...no...wait...I would volunteer to go wipe out all the terrorists in the world! Ha! Ha! 

WWYD if suddenly there was water EVERYWHERE and no dry land anywhere..your own little Water World?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Get a lot of use from my kayak 

What would you do if the monsters from our haunts were real?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Lock n load. 

What would you do if you were forced to watch Troll 2 continuously for a decade?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never seen it but I expect I would need a straight jacket and a rubber room

WWYD if you woke up and found you had turned into a monkey?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I would fling some poo

WWYD if you woke up in a zoo cage?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Open the door and walk out

WWYD if you were framed for a murder you didn't commit?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Hire a lawyer

WWYD if you wrote a best selling book.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Makes lots and lots of money

WWYD if you were abducted by aliens?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Take them, dip them in acrylic, and then be kidnapped by the government before I can show them to the world.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

If I had nothing to do I would make something to do.

WWYD if an old person asked to "relieve" themselves on you're bed?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Tell them I sleep outside. 

Wwyd if someone asked you what would you do?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would pretend I didn't understand English

WWYD if you were in an elevator that stalled between floors?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Freak out! I hate elevators and always take the stairs instead...

WWYD if you received a large package of Halloween surprises from a secret friend?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank them and send them something

WWYD if the Earth moved closer to the Sun and it stayed 100 degrees 24 hours a
day, 365 days a year?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Immediately call Superman (Clark Kent to you fantasy folks) and request him to put the Earth back where it was and we would all be fine.....

WWYD if you suddenly grew back your gill slits from your early time in the womb and could breathe under water like you once could as an embryo?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would probably be able to quit having that dream where I am trapped in a car submerged in water and can't get out

WWYD if your local newspaper got it's facts wrong on a big drug bust and named you as the Drug Lord?


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Be thankful that it wasn't because they dug up my mass... Never mind. Move along, nothing to see here. 

WWYD if for the rest of your life, Ke$ha's Tick Tock played repeatedly through your head. (For those of you who don't know, Tick Tock is the worst song in the world)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Se a hypnotist and have it erased

WWYD if you were standing on a beach looking at a 100 foot tidal wave?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Be glad P5 made us get those gills back

WWYD if you were the lead in the local little theater play and forgot your lines?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Fake it

WWYD if you were offered a million dollars to spend a night
in a haunted house where the spirits have killed everyone that's
stayed there.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pass it up but wait outside for the next person who took the offer to "shall we say expire" and in the morning hide the body and claim the money

WWYD if you were surrounded by zombies on a deserted island?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Necrophilia ? (usually, with the desert island question, you get a movie star or some other unattainable person, but I guess beggars can't be choosers : )

What would you do when you were finally rescued ?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Be glad that "playing the piano" with the dead was finally over and find a real guy with a pulse, and warm, not rotting skin who smelled like _Cool Water_......

WWYD if you woke up with a monkey tail attached to your butt?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Have it removed

WWYD if you didn't have any hands?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Get state of the art prosthetic ones until bionic ones come along

WWYD if a bear chased you up a tree and wouldn't leave?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay...I know this is weird...but I am a Bear Whisperer...so..I'd whisper..

WWYD if you put your card into the ATM machine and all of a sudden thousands of dollars just started coming out of the machine????


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Give it back

WWYD if it was miles to land and you were surrounded by sharks?


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Turn aqua-man and make them help me.

WWYD if you suddenly changed genders?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make the most of it

WWYD you were abducted by aliens and put in a zoo on another planet?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd lead the other zoo inmates in an uprising and ultimately take over the planet

WWYD if chocolate was considered an illegal substance?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be spending a lot of time in jail:googly:


WWYD if you found out someone had cloned you without your permission?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I would seek an immediate injunction and bring suit, seeking return of said clones, damages, lost revenue and compensation for pain and suffering.

What would you do if I lost the suit, and said clones showed up on your doorstep?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd get hold of you right away so you could come get them.

WWYD if the sun quit shining for good?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Get a lot of sun lamps

WWYD if awoke in ancient Greece?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Become a sculpture and you'd be seeing my art in the museums.

WWYD if you could change the course of a past historical event? Hmmm....


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Depends on what the event was.....and how much the timeline would change from it

WWYD if your actions brought on the end of the world?


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

They probably already have...

WWYD if Halloween came twice a year?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Rejoice!!!! :jol::jol::jol:



WWYD for YOURSELF if you won 50 million dollars?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Pay a lot of $ in taxes 

WWYD if you became a werewolf?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Bite you so you could join me in howling at the moon and wreaking havoc in the neighborhood

WWYD if you found out your next door neighbor was a spammer?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

In my case that would be wayyy the lesser of what is usually over there!!!

WWYD if your pets could talk?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Make a million dollars

WWYD if a serial killer was after you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tell him I'm one of a kind so there is no serial about me!

WWYD if you woke up and found yourself in a cannibal's pot?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Wash up ?










WWYD if Yosemite Sam showed up?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Have Ritchum, Scritchum Good time......and shoot up some guns...

WWYD if you realized that the world can only be a better place if you do everything that you can to make it a better place and that each kindness you do, begets two more...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Chalk it up as just another day in the life of RoxyBlue


WWYD if you woke up and someone had shaved off one of your eyebrows


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I would be so incredibly PIS_ ED!!!! That is just to mean to even consider.....

WWYD if it rained every time you cried.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

What a terrible drought!

WWYD if all you could do was tlk in rhyme?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It would be _great_
I would have to make a _date_
And never be _late_!!!

WWY_D_ if you lived at the _zoo_?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I would so enjoy myself! I think that was even a wish I had when I was little, to live at the zoo. I would hug every animal. I'm just a big sap when it comes to animals!


WWYD if you could travel in time, what event in history would you change?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That part about the apple in the Garden of Eden - let Adam take the blame


Speaking of apples, WWYD if you found half a worm in an apple you were eating?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I've thought about this one a lot. I wouldn't want to change anything (I also don't think you could change anything). Rather, I would want to go back just to observe events, and then come back to our time and report what _really _happened. Like, who was in the Texas Book Depository and who was on the grassy knoll, was LBJ in on it, the CIA or the Mafia ?

WWYD if time travel was possible, but was a one-way ticket. Wherever you went, you would have to stay. Would you stay here or go forever to another time ?


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well see it would depened if I could take my son with me. If so then look out world because history is about to change. I don't care about pardoxs and I'll avoid blue police boxes.

WWYD if you had to compete in 'run for your lives'? what is your stratagy?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Die of a heart attack!

WWYD if you were slowly fading away?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Haunt all the people who irritate me!

WWYD if the IRS came by for an audit?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ask if they would like to be part of our Halloween display


WWYD if you got solid proof that the world was ending in two weeks?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spend time with my mom, eat my favorite meals, play with the critters more, watch the moon, watch the sunrise, listen to the birds, go to my camp and go fishing, see the trees and smell the woods, have no regrets.

WWYD if you knew there was no heaven? (If this is part of your religious belief)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

There wouldn't be anything I could do.

WWYD if the internet was gone?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Get Al Gore to invent it again!!!

WWYD if the world flipped so the sky was below us and the ground above?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Sleep it off : ) 

WWYD if you were about to give in to temptation ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Give

WWYD if you won the lottery?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lots of stuff! Quit my job and go into being a professional haunter just for the fun of it, remodel and resell the house and build a log home, buy two new cars - one suv the other a black 1969 Shelby Mustang, get a limo driver for my mom to take her anywhere she wants to go, go to Ireland and Italy, take care of my family so that they would never hurt for money, I'd donate to C.O.P.S. which is Concerns of Police Survivors which provides resources to assist in the rebuilding of the lives of surviving families and affected co-workers of law enforcement officers killed in the line of duty and to the Wounded Warrior Project. Both very good organizations.

WWYD if you knew you could change the course of history from the past, would you do it? What would you change?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Change 9/11 to where the terrorists were all captured before they got on the planes

WWYD the entire world was turned into babies except you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Change an awful lot of diapers!!!

WWYD if Santa crash landed in your yard on Christmas Eve?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Invite him in for cookies and milk. (Ask to see the naughty and nice list! Heehee!)

WWYD if the government came to you and said that it was detrimental to save the United States if only they had your expertise and wanted you for one year on this secret mission. Would you do it knowing you could save the US but not see your family and friends?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seeing as how time goes by faster and faster as I get older, a year wouldn't be so bad and I think family and friends would understand


WWYD if you were offered the opportunity to go on a flight to Mars?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Have to turn it down. My heart wouldn't stand the pressure.

WWYD if you awoke to find yourself turned into an elf?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Create a lot of mischief!!

WWYD if aliens beamed you up to their space ship?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Hope the wouldn't cut out my reproductive organs and drop me in a field like a dead cow

WWYD if you if you found out you really could buy happiness, but just couldn't afford it ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd raise the money somehow

WWYD if everthing you touched turned to dust?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Offer to shake your hand:googly::devil:


WWYD if I sang out of tune?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Shoot you! :devil:

WWYD if everyone but you was turned into infants!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd keep pinching myself to wake up from the nightmare!!!

WWYD if you were offered a movie deal based on your life? Would it be a comedy, drama, musical, or horror?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

More of a cautionary tale - a "don't lt this happen to you" sort of theme. And I would definitely take any cash offer : )

If they made a movie about your life, what groups would picket/protest at the theater ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No one. They've been waiting for it for years!

WWYD if you were stuck in your nightmare and couldn't wake up?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would have to look on the bright side and realize that a nightmare is still a dream- just on the dark side- so I would just go with it and let my darkside have fun with it....kinda like being IN a horror flick instead of watching one! :devil:

What would you do if....you forgot to buy your lottery tickets and your numbers won???? :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that would be a nightmare to wake up from!

What would you do if, on Christmas morning, the news said Santa didn't complete his rounds and no one knew where he was and you saw black boots dangling in your fireplace?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Free Santa

WWYD if you found out your spouse was an alien?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

It would explain a lot but I'd still brag to all of my friends that my sex life is outa this world! :winkvil:

What would you do if she said she wanted to move...back home?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Trust that your passport was up to date


What would you do if someone gave you the deed to a ferret farm?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Ferret Fest 2013 !

What would you do with a Wraptastic ?

https://www.BuyWraptastic.com/default.aspx


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That just screams White Elephant exchange!

WWYD if a peacock showed up in your yard?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Peafowl should be roasted at 350 degrees Fahrenheit for 30 to 35 minutes per pound or until it reaches 160 degrees Fahrenheit. Alternatively, you can spit-roast the bird over the grill or in a rotisserie oven until the bird reaches 160 degrees. For moister meat, cut the bird into quarters and poach it on medium-low for 45 minutes to an hour, or until the meat reaches 160 degrees.



What would you do for desert ?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd shoot it with an imaginary gun and then serve roast chicken for dinner, tell them it's peacock and wait for someone to say it "taste's like chicken" 

WWYD if you found an injured alien in your yard?:cryien:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh boy a twofer: 

I would serve peacock egg pudding and invite the alien to dinner!

WWYD if caught in a riptide?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Drink up










WWYD if there were a Shark Attack ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Is "Drink up" the right response for this one too?

WWYD if a bear sauntered onto your porch while you were in the yard?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would make sure that his porridge was just right and keep him happy! 

What would you do if the bear was a Jehovah's Witness?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Let him go $h!t in the woods : )

WWYD if a bare Jehovah Witness came to your door ? Gives new meaning to _The Watchtower , _doesn't it ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I wouldn't let a bare one in either but I might grab a camera if I could stop laughing long enough


WWYD if the President called you for advice on the economy?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Give it to him

WWYD if the entire world declared war on you?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would morph into the Easter Bunny - 'cuz who could declare war on the Easter Bunny?!?!?! 

WWYD if you promised someone that you would fulfill their dying wish.....and it was illegal and immoral?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd call you for help on that one!!

WWYD if your car was swallowed by a sink hole with you in it?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope bottom wasn't too far away and hope I get out before the media shows up.

WWYD if you had a one way ticket to some place that's always been your "paradise". Would you go knowing no one else could go with you? (TBC - not Paradise, PA)


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Chuck it all and start over in paradise - lots of new friends to make

WWYD if it turned out to not be paradise, but perdition ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Catch a tramp steamer home!

WWYD if the sky started falling?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Deny responsibility 

WWYD if they fried up Chicken Little into nuggets ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, we would have to rewrite that story wouldn't we?

WWYD if your dog/cat could talk?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would have to shut them up! They would know too many embarrassing things about me!!!

WWYD if found a genie's lamp and he said you get one wish- for someone else?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd do it in a heart beat. 

WWYD if the world really would end tomorrow?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Either shovel coal or play a harp

WWYD if you went to bed and awoke in another dimension?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd do the Time Warp Again, It's just a jump to the left, and then a step to the right.

WWYD if you woke up to find an Angel at the foot of your bed?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seeing as how I married one and regularly find him in the bed, nothing different from normal


WWYD if Tim Burton offered you a part in a movie?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Say yes in a heartbeat!

WWYD if your grass grew knee high every night?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Get some goats!

WWYD if you were offered to man a space station for a year?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd go to Costco and get a year's supply of Tang and head to the launching pad!:biggrinien:

WWYD if you got to the space station and found out everybody else was going back to Earth?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Go along with them

WWYD if you were suddenly turned into a squirrel?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Obviously, I would play with my nuts! :googly:

What would you do if your scariest prop came to life?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh man, that is a hard decision to make as to which is my scariest. I think I'm leaning toward my Jason animatronic. His eyes freak me out, they follow you when he moves. Even when I set him up, he's taller than me and just stares... What would I do? RUUUUNNNNN!!!!!!!

WWYD if you could have a one hour conversation with the president?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well first of all I would need to find out where he stands on Halloween then the conversation would either go up or down from there

WWYD if you found you had the ability to read minds?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Slap a lot of people's faces probably

WWYD if you found a WII Japenses sailor hiding out in your closet?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure he'd be a skelly by the time I found him, soooo, can you say prop?

WWYD if an earthquake split your house in 1/2 with you in it?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd probably hope that I was in the half with the bathroom and the booze!!! Then I'd lay in the tub and get schnockered! :googly::googly:

WWYD if you were in a hurry and you had to run a red light to be on time? (Be honest! I won't tell Copchick!)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I wouldn't

WWYDif I said "Abracadabra" and turned you into a monkey?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd get even by leaving banana peels everywhere you walked 

WWYD if you had a dream that you were a zombie and woke up to find it was true?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd start writing up a list of the brainiest people I know to pay a visit to

WWYD if a car crashed into your living room?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Actually, there _is_ a tombstone I'm making currently in my living room, so I would have to assume that it would be CC in a Pitt PD cruiser...so I would record it on video and send it to 'COPS' and get on TV!

WWYD if you did something _not quite intelligent_ and found out that your BFF posted it on YouTube?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My BFF wouldn't do that

WWYD if you awoke to find yourself stranded on another planet


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would check YouTube to see if it actually happened or if it was a joke...

WWYD if you visited a strange cemetery in a distant town and saw a tombstone with your name and birthday on it?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Probably get the heebie jeebie shivers down the spine and be weirded out the rest of the day. Oh, and pinch myself to make sure I was alive too.

WWYD if pizza was delivered to your door, paid for, but you didn't order it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Tell them they made a mistake

WWYD if someone landed a plane on the road in front of you?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

This ACTUALLY happened in the early 80's on the Taconic State Parkway to me and a friend on our way to play golf! After the initial shock of a Piper Cub appearing over the car and landing softly right in front of us- between the light poles (very impressive flying, actually)- we stopped to make sure he was okay, gave him a thumbs and drove away slowly after he was parked safely on the shoulder (we had a tee time to get to!). Unfortunately, it was before cel phones...but he had a radio. Then we went to the golf course and played golf.... on our way back from golf, they were loading the plane on a truck after removing the wing...

WWYD if you woke up and your dog was sitting next to your bed asking to go out- in English?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing.......I don't have a dog

WWYD if you were on Dancing with the Stars and your partner was a zombie?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would have my partner eat the competition, win the finale dancing "The Monster Mash", shoot him in his little undead brain and take home the trophy!!!! :zombie::zombie:

WWYD if you if a genius scientist offered you a trip to any place in time in his time machine....but it was only a one way trip?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd trick him to get inside the machine, slam the door shut, send him on his way and claim the invention as my own!

WWYD if a bright light appeared over you house and people were crowding and trampling your yard to see what it was about?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Turn on the lawn sprinklers.........

wWYD if the afore mentioned people trampling the yard were lifted up off the grass and drawn up into the light, and the the light went out, and you were alone again ?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Turn off the lawn sprinklers!

WWYD if you were late for work and your car would only work in reverse?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. I'm retired

WWYD if you were turned into a wooden puppet?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What makes you think I am not already a wooden puppet?

WWYD if you were speeding and Copchick pulled you over?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ask her who's gonna post next

WWYD if you swapped bodies with another forum member?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Would I get to pick the member?

WWYD if a perfect stranger walked up to you and slapped you?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oooo tough question, no simple answer. Depends on who I'm with and where I'm at, but most likely I'd slap 'em back.

WWYD if you were offered a record deal?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoot, if someone thought my voice was worth a record deal, I'd take it


WWYD if you came home one night and your house was no longer there?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Best to sleep it off and then apologize to whoever's lawn you're parked on.......

WWYD if you woke up in your own bed, but had no idea where your car was ?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Call the police and report it stolen

WWYD if you were slowly turning into a zombie?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would go on Oprah and get her to start a Zombie Awareness Foundation to fight for Zombie rights! :zombie::madeton::zombie:


WWYD if you went dancing and learned that your 2 left feet _really were_ 2 left feet ?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Try to find a partner with 2 right feet

WWYD if every time you looked in a mirror it cracked?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd probably only look into mirrors at your house!

WWYD if the object in your mirror turned out to be _smaller_ than it appeared?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Then I wouldn't think I need to loose a few pounds!

WWYD if a talking stray cat showed up on your porch/stoop?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

**Funny, that is exactly what I thought of the post above you**

I'd ask him if he wanted to stay for dinner and, if he had good table manners, if he wanted to live with me.

WWYD if you saw your neighbor's house on fire?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) Call 911
2) Run over and make sure everyone is safe
3) Make my house available to the neighbors
4) Make a pot of coffee for the firemen & cops
5) Find a bag of marshmallows & a stick

WWYD if you had a very real dream about something bad happening to someone you didn't like?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nothing. Just a dream

WWYD if squirrels kidnapped Hairazor, Copchick, and Pumpkin5 and demanded
a ransom of one million nuts?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

Give the squirrels 20,000 packs of Planters Peanuts with exploding dye packs in them and then arrest all of the purple squirrels for kidnapping our beloved friends!

WWYD if you were peacefully driving along and a sweet old lady cut you off and flipped you the :finger:?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Was that you?

WWYD if you had termites in your wooden leg?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Get a new one

WWYD if you had fire ants in your pants?


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Dance !

WWYD if you had no way out ?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Do the best you can at the time. There's always another way out perhaps at another time.

WWYD if godzilla showed up in your city?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Take pictures, lots and lots of pictures!!

WWYD if everything you touched crumbled?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would get a job at a graham cracker crust company and be Employee of the Year!

WWYD if you were offered the job of your dreams on the condition that you had to fire your mother?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Take it......my mother's been dead for 10 years!

WWYD if you were playing in the Super Bowl and your pants fell down on live tv?


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would:
1) Flash a peace sign & say _"I'm going to Disneyland!"_
2) Say _"Obviously, they're briefs!"_ and have my agent pursue endorsements for Hanes
3) Strike a Heisman pose &
4) Pull 'em back up!

WWYD if your DVR gave ONE wish to rewind and change what you just watched?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Doesn't it already do that? Rewind, eject, insert a new movie?

WWYD if you were on a game show and knew the answer to the million dollar
question but all stage fright will let you say is "Mmple oopie doopey!"


----------

